# Beersmith Data



## itguy1953 (5/5/08)

I have just purchased a copy of Beersmith.

Does anyone have data for the BJCP styles that they could export for me, and I could import (saving me heaps of data entry time)?

I am also wanting data on available (in Australia) malt and adjuncts to import to Beersmith. Can anyone help?

Barry


----------



## bconnery (5/5/08)

Barry R said:


> I have just purchased a copy of Beersmith.
> 
> Does anyone have data for the BJCP styles that they could export for me, and I could import (saving me heaps of data entry time)?
> 
> ...



Beersmith comes with the BJCP styles already in place. If you select a beer type from their list that is what you are getting. 

The beersmith website has additional files on malts and things that you can download, including Australian malts.


----------



## Beer-Smith (12/5/08)

Hi,
If you don't have the BJCP styles selected by default, you can change the style guide on the "Brewing" tab of the Options dialog (tools menu).

Also - we hope to have the Australian style guide available pretty soon. I'll post it on the support page as soon as it becomes available.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (12/5/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> Hi,
> If you don't have the BJCP styles selected by default, you can change the style guide on the "Brewing" tab of the Options dialog (tools menu).
> 
> Also - we hope to have the Australian style guide available pretty soon. I'll post it on the support page as soon as it becomes available.
> ...




Ah just the man. Why is it there are no Bairds grain profiles? Your grain extensions on you web page has just about everything else.

BYB


----------



## Beer-Smith (12/5/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Ah just the man. Why is it there are no Bairds grain profiles? Your grain extensions on you web page has just about everything else.
> 
> BYB



BYB,
I would love to add Bairds - do you have the full malts reference page or (even better) have them entered into BeerSmith BSM format?? If so, I can add them to the web site for all to enjoy.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (13/5/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> BYB,
> I would love to add Bairds - do you have the full malts reference page or (even better) have them entered into BeerSmith BSM format?? If so, I can add them to the web site for all to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad




PM sent


----------



## KoNG (13/5/08)

i have fairly recent pdf's of each malt spec for bairds.. PM your email if you need them


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/5/08)

Next set-up question is for the hop inventory price. For instance if I bought 1/2kg of hops @ $40 how do you enter it in? When it says "price 0.00 $/cg" is that cents per gram as in 0.08 or 8.00?? :unsure: No doubt someone out there knows what I am on about. I am finding it difficult to word my question with out getting everyone confused........

BYB


----------



## Beer-Smith (27/5/08)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> Next set-up question is for the hop inventory price. For instance if I bought 1/2kg of hops @ $40 how do you enter it in? When it says "price 0.00 $/cg" is that cents per gram as in 0.08 or 8.00?? :unsure:



Hi,
This one's my fault - it should read $$ per hundred grams (which is what I intended, but did not correctly enter), so $40 for 500g would be $8 per 100g. Enter $8 and you will be fine. Somehow I coded in "cg" when I intended 100g (or hecto-grams).

I'll correct it on the next version.

Brad


----------



## mikelinz (27/5/08)

Barry R said:


> I have just purchased a copy of Beersmith.
> 
> Does anyone have data for the BJCP styles that they could export for me, and I could import (saving me heaps of data entry time)?
> 
> ...



You might need to download the nrewest one seperatly, they are on the beersmith site


----------



## mikelinz (27/5/08)

How do I set up the equpment profile for BIAB???

Boil vol is 31.5 or 63 for 22L or 44L batch with 19l or 38L into the keg. Gas heated Stainles mash tun that looks a little like an old CUB 80L keg with the top cut off.

rgds mike


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/5/08)

Beer-Smith said:


> Hi,
> This one's my fault - it should read $$ per hundred grams (which is what I intended, but did not correctly enter), so $40 for 500g would be $8 per 100g. Enter $8 and you will be fine. Somehow I coded in "cg" when I intended 100g (or hecto-grams).
> 
> I'll correct it on the next version.
> ...




Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet Thats that one solved :icon_chickcheers: 


BYB


----------



## jimmysuperlative (27/5/08)

mikelinz said:


> How do I set up the equpment profile for BIAB???
> 
> Boil vol is 31.5 or 63 for 22L or 44L batch with 19l or 38L into the keg. Gas heated Stainles mash tun that looks a little like an old CUB 80L keg with the top cut off.
> 
> rgds mike




+1 ...I'd like to see how other brewers set up for BIAB as well


----------



## jimmysuperlative (1/6/08)

jimmysuperlative said:


> +1 ...I'd like to see how other brewers set up for BIAB as well




I've got Beersmith set up like this for now...

Batch size: 24L
Boil Volume: 37L
Boil Time: 90mins
Evap. : 10%

...my boiler is a 55L aluminium stockpot (no idea of weight/thickness etc). I've set losses to trub and chiller at 10%.

I basically punched in info (guesstimates) from previous brewdays to arrive at this point, but there is a heap of "other stuff" to enter that I don't have aclue about?

This is what it looks like...


----------



## bcp (1/1/10)

Beer-Smith said:


> BYB,
> I would love to add Bairds - do you have the full malts reference page or (even better) have them entered into BeerSmith BSM format?? If so, I can add them to the web site for all to enjoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad


Did you ever get hold of the Bairds specs? Can you post them? Or anyone - particularly in beersmith format?


----------



## bcp (1/1/10)

Actually Dingemans too...


----------



## GumbyOne (1/1/10)

bcp said:


> Actually Dingemans too...



The dingemans data is available here


----------



## DKS (2/1/10)

Thanks Ben and Brad
I just updated my grain list.
Covers everything I get from CB now. Good one. Saves a lot of double check comparisons and matching specs.
Daz


----------



## Greg Lawrence (2/1/10)

Anyone know where I can get data on the fermentis yeasts for beersmith?

Gregor


----------



## DKS (2/1/10)

Gregor said:


> Anyone know where I can get data on the fermentis yeasts for beersmith?
> 
> Gregor



I don't know if you can import data direct but Ive added yeasts to my list by ;click add yeast .Then fill out known details available from your supplier using copy and paste. 
Maybe others more computer savy know more. Its worked for me but I havent used that many varieties. 
Hope its of some help. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------

